# Does anyone hate the 'New' RCI website more than I do?



## BoredinVT (May 21, 2009)

I'm sure this has been a topic that's been covered before, but I find the so called 'new' RCI website far worse than it used to be.. Slow and user unfriendly! Just keep pressing a button until you narrow the search down. It's like standing back and watching paint dry. I cant say much about the II website either.. As far as I'm concerned, both websites SUCK !


----------



## DorotaG (May 21, 2009)

I actually like the new functionality much more, I think it is soooo much more user friendly. I wish points site switched to the same system.


----------



## tschwa2 (May 21, 2009)

Pages ... load... really...really ...slowly... on ...RCI.com.

at least for me.  If I want to check one thing its not so bad but when I want to look at 3 or 4 things it is annoying.


----------



## wackymother (May 21, 2009)

I like it sooooo much better than before. I've noticed it's slower at certain times of day. If I go to look at something and the site is running slow, I leave and go back later. I think the site still has its clunky old programming with a pretty new face, but at least it has a pretty new face!


----------



## Nancy (May 21, 2009)

*I like it*

I didn't at first, but now I do.  I think it is more user friendly than before.

JMHO
Nancy


----------



## Conan (May 21, 2009)

Whatever its shortcomings, being able to see everything your exchange week will draw makes it a huge improvement.


----------



## bnoble (May 22, 2009)

I think it is a significant improvement.

That said, you can get to the old search interface (more or less) through the ongoing search functionality.


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 22, 2009)

I have found that since the last maintenance, the pages are pathetically sloooow.  I usually load pages while I am filing papers so I do not get so frustrated.


----------



## CatLovers (May 22, 2009)

*No, I quite like the new functionality!*

Put me down as someone who likes the new version far more than the old one!


----------



## gorevs9 (May 22, 2009)

When making a Points reservations, I just wish I could search a greater range of destinations and a greater time period.  There are times I just want to see what is available in all of the US for the entire summer.  If I put in a starting date, it seems RCI will just display availabilities near that date.


----------



## Jon77 (May 22, 2009)

*I like it*

On the "weeks" side of the new website, I found it to be a significant improvement.  Without going into a lot of detail, it is a very logical and user friendly method of zeroing in on where and when I want to travel to.  However as other posts have said it can be slow at times.


----------



## sfwilshire (May 22, 2009)

DorotaG said:


> I actually like the new functionality much more, I think it is soooo much more user friendly. I wish points site switched to the same system.




Ditto, when I'm on a high speed connection. It makes it much easier to watch for weeks at my favorite resorts.

When I am at home with dialup Internet, though, it really is TOO slow.

Sheila


----------



## eal (May 22, 2009)

I like the new search format but I do tend to floss my teeth or file my nails while I am waiting for the pages to load...


----------



## senorak (May 22, 2009)

*internal exchange?*

I have found that I am not able to see availability w/ my "internal exchanges" on the RCI website, BUT, if I call and talk to a VC, they can see the exchanges????  Never had a problem w/ the old website...just since the switch.  I have always been able to pull any Seacrest Hilton Head week,  (using a Sea Crest week), including prime summer time.  In fact, I exchanged for a 2BR summer week for June 2009, (old system), using my 1BR fall week.  In looking for summer 2010, nothing was showing up.  Finally, after a "sighting" on TUG, I called RCI...and sure enough, the VC had no problem seeing availability (w/ "internal exchange"), however, I still can't see anything on the website.  

Anyone else having this problem, (since the change)?

DEB


----------



## goofygirl17 (May 30, 2009)

I don't know about the changes but the website definitely drives me crazy!!  It always says "be the first to review this resort" but if I click on reviews a ton of them show up, but... then while I'm reading the reviews- they disappear!  It makes me nuts!

Also, lots of times while I wait for a page to load, it just goes back to the page that shows which week I'm exchanging and I have to hit reload at least once each time.


----------



## jbuzzy11 (May 31, 2009)

senorak said:


> I have found that I am not able to see availability w/ my "internal exchanges" on the RCI website, BUT, if I call and talk to a VC, they can see the exchanges????  Never had a problem w/ the old website...just since the switch.  I have always been able to pull any Seacrest Hilton Head week,  (using a Sea Crest week), including prime summer time.  In fact, I exchanged for a 2BR summer week for June 2009, (old system), using my 1BR fall week.  In looking for summer 2010, nothing was showing up.  Finally, after a "sighting" on TUG, I called RCI...and sure enough, the VC had no problem seeing availability (w/ "internal exchange"), however, I still can't see anything on the website.
> 
> Anyone else having this problem, (since the change)?
> 
> DEB




   I have the same exact problem with my Orange Lake East village unit!
in a resort where they have 4 sections and tons of inventory I can see 7 available units at my home resort and the units are in 2011, I also get a 1 in 4 rule message in the other villages when Im exempt because im an owner there, I know there are 100's of units and I called many times, I was told they know its a problem and they will fix it some day :zzz:  Another thing I ran into was I wanted to go to my home resort (Orange Lake) june 27 of this year on short notice, not an easy thing but not impossible, I was searching every day, I would even call with no luck so I put in a request thinking this would help so the next morning I checked and the request was still there so I decided to search and I was shocked to see the week I wanted sitting online, I took it and im now on my way but that was strange.


----------



## Kozman (May 31, 2009)

I like the new site much more than the old one.  It loaded slowly when first brought on line, but seems fine now.


----------



## bass (Jun 1, 2009)

I don't like it at all.   I have high speed internet and still find it cumbersome when the pages load.

Nancy


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 2, 2009)

i hate the new one
if you can only check in a on a given weekend you have to look at the whole month or each day seperatly.
 you cant just search the three day period


----------



## bnoble (Jun 2, 2009)

Sure you can.  Scroll to the bottom and enter the Friday and the Sunday as start/end dates, and you'll get exactly that weekend for check-ins.


----------



## geekette (Jun 2, 2009)

I don't yet know if I hate it or not.  Can get in temporarily but can't do anything without timing out.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 3, 2009)

> Sure you can.


Well, you're supposed to be able to.  The functionality seems to be broken as of the weekend.


----------



## DianeV (Jun 3, 2009)

It may 'show' everything available but the availability is still less then 1/2 of what I was getting before the 'maintenance'


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jun 3, 2009)

geekette said:


> I don't yet know if I hate it or not.  Can get in temporarily but can't do anything without timing out.



I can't do anything either.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Jun 3, 2009)

Since it's not functioning for me, gotta say I hate it!


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 3, 2009)

*never thought i would say this*

the wyndham / FF websight is working much better than rci today


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 3, 2009)

cant get it to work in firefox 
Not working in IE either

Funny the rental sites are working


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 3, 2009)

No one, absolutely no one, hates the new enhancements that RCI has put into place more than I.  This is the worst thing RCI has ever done to themselves and their customers.  :annoyed: Stupid, stupid, stupid.  I am going to pull every week out of their system that I possibly can and deposit them with II.


----------



## Transit (Jun 3, 2009)

rickandcindy23 said:


> No one, absolutely no one, hates the new enhancements that RCI has put into place more than I.  This is the worst thing RCI has ever done to themselves and their customers.  :annoyed: Stupid, stupid, stupid.  I am going to pull every week out of their system that I possibly can and deposit them with II.



Cindy,are you annoyed with RCI because the site isn't working right yet or because of the actual changes they made to the site?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 3, 2009)

Transit said:


> Cindy,are you annoyed with RCI because the site isn't working right yet or because of the actual changes they made to the site?



A little bit of both.  I noticed an increase in trading power of my second-tier trader.  It actually surpasses the trading power of my usually superior weeks.  Then my blue weeks are seeing 33,000 more weeks than they were before the change.  My red supertraders are not seeing everything they could before, and for that, I am angry.  I can accept low trading power for my blue weeks, because they are BLUE.   But I cannot accept lower trading power for weeks that are proven traders.  I am disgusted right now.  I was happy with the way things were before.  

Enhancements are always downgrades with RCI.  

The last enhancement they did in November of 2008 was a major disappointment because my blue weeks would occasionally pull a great exchange, like Maui Lea at Maui Hill.  I could luck into something great, but only if I watched often.  I was getting used to my poor trading power with my blue weeks, and conversely, I was loving the trading power of my prime summer weeks.  Now everything is topsy turvy.  I am done with RCI weeks, if this is what they are going to do to me.  I still have RCI Points, but I am wondering if RCI is going to mess with that too.


----------



## bass (Jun 3, 2009)

I agree.  It's terrible.  I haven't been able to get on for days.

Nancy


----------



## bellesgirl (Jun 3, 2009)

*I did my own trade test*

I own 3 weeks at a resort that is part of Wyndham. It has always traded pretty well but how well depends on where my weeks fall in the calendar. I own weeks 26, 51 and 52. Most times week 51 is Xmas but not always. My week 26 always traded the strongest followed by 52 then 51. 

Today my weeks 51 and 52 (which now pull exactly the same) are stronger than my week 26, but not by much. I did a little test (which took forever) and found that my week 26 is not showing some WorldMark resorts, which used to get me priority because they are associated with Wyndham.   But weeks 51 and 52 do pull them.  I tried to see if there was a discrepancy in the Wyndham numbers too, but it was just taking too long so I gave up.

Overall I think my best traders are trading a little poorer, but my weakest trader is much stronger. And there is much less variation between the weeks.  Also, where there may have been a difference from one year to the next for a given week (say 26) now they trade exactly the same.  RCI has either simplified their formula or there is a major bug that will be fixed.  Unfortunately (for me) I think it is the latter.


----------



## tombo (Jun 3, 2009)

For the last two days I could see a trade I wanted but every time I tried I got timed out before I could confirm it. Tonight I went on RCI again to try and get the week and it is gone. Somone had better luck with the new system than I did and got the week I tried unsuccessfully to get for two days. 

I currently hate the new system. It is slow and before I can ever finish searching I get timed out. Hopefully RCI will get the kinks worked out soon.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jun 3, 2009)

I have been trying for 3 days as I've recently deposited a week and wanted to see what it would do.  After what seems an endless time, I only get to #3 of my deposits, and the new one would be #6--and the whirlygig just keeps whirling.

I signed on to speakeasy.net to test my internet speed and got 3238kpbs upload and 1759 download, so it's not that.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 3, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Sure you can.  Scroll to the bottom and enter the Friday and the Sunday as start/end dates, and you'll get exactly that weekend for check-ins.



I am in  Finally. But i cant get a whole weekend in one search
I can get a exact date
Or every friday in a month but not just one weekend in a month

you can select check in day of the week ( but only one ) and no place for check out or last day for check in

Are you in Weeks or Points ?


----------



## bnoble (Jun 4, 2009)

jjking42 said:


> Are you in Weeks or Points ?


Weeks.  At the very bottom of the weeks exchange screen, there is a box for keyword search and two calendar boxes.  If you enter the start and end dates of the weekend in question in those two calendar boxes, it will nominally search just that range of dates.

However, the weekend "upgrade" seems to have broken this.  But, prior to this weekend, I did this all the time.  Very handy.


----------



## RahRah (Jun 4, 2009)

sooooooooooooooooooo sssss---lllll----ooooooooooooooooo----w

Gosh, it seems like I'm watching grass grow.

I just deposited our week for the first time, so I'm not sure if there are improvements over the previous search capabilities for an exchange - but good grief, could it take any longer to search?

I'm actually quite surprised how our week (2BR Branson) is trading - I figured it was a moderate trader, but it looks like I'm able to exchange into HGVC @ SeaWolrd during holiday weeks in 2010.....a likely grab we'll take once I figure dates we can travel!


----------



## Ironwood (Jun 4, 2009)

I thought it might be my server, but I've tried navigating the RCI site from three different locations through three different servers this week, and it's just as agonizingly slow on all three.


----------



## philemer (Jun 4, 2009)

SLOW wouldn't be so bad. I can't get in this AM at all. Sad.


----------



## bellesgirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Me either - I can't sign in at all.


----------



## jjking42 (Jun 4, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Weeks.  At the very bottom of the weeks exchange screen, there is a box for keyword search and two calendar boxes.  If you enter the start and end dates of the weekend in question in those two calendar boxes, it will nominally search just that range of dates.
> 
> However, the weekend "upgrade" seems to have broken this.  But, prior to this weekend, I did this all the time.  Very handy.



It works, oops i guess not

Sorry your transaction cannot be completed at this time. Please sign out of RCI.com and back in to resolve issues. If you continue to experience problems, contact RCI Web Support at 1-800-338-7777 and select option 1. (Error #0112358


----------



## Jon77 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Search feature*

The website is so slow at the moment.  I can navigate around in the weeks side and show resorts against my deposits, so I decided to see if the search Feature at the bottom worked.  It didn't, I got the same message as the previous post.  This is ridiculous.  We are now on day 5 of this mess.


----------



## geekette (Jun 4, 2009)

bnoble said:


> Weeks.  At the very bottom of the weeks exchange screen, there is a box for keyword search and two calendar boxes.  If you enter the start and end dates of the weekend in question in those two calendar boxes, it will nominally search just that range of dates.
> 
> However, the weekend "upgrade" seems to have broken this.  But, prior to this weekend, I did this all the time.  Very handy.



Yes, I've used that a lot and it's a necessary feature.


----------

